# Ricky Morton for Royal Rumble 2023



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487576454418378757
would he be the oldest ever entrant or was that Jimmy Snuka ? (or someone I'm forgetting?)


----------



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

Dick Murdoch in the 1995 rumble or Torry funk in 1996 rumble were in their mid fifties.


----------



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

would he be the oldest ever entrant or was that Jimmy Snuka ? (or someone I'm forgetting?)

I looked it up and it was jimmy snuka.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

They need to tone it down on the legend spots in the Women's Rumble. If you were somebody under the age of sixteen you would have been thinking "Who the fuck?" at so many of those entrants.

If they're having 2/3 legend spots in the men's I wouldn't be against Ricky Morton being one of them given hes still going. Let him come in, do a surprisingly good spot for his age, and then have him thrown over so he doesn't have to take any bumps.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> They need to tone it down on the legend spots in the Women's Rumble. If you were somebody under the age of sixteen you would have been thinking "Who the fuck?" at so many of those entrants.
> 
> If they're having 2/3 legend spots in the men's I wouldn't be against Ricky Morton being one of them given hes still going. Let him come in, do a surprisingly good spot for his age, and then have him thrown over so he doesn't have to take any bumps.


I’d actually be tempted to go the opposite tack and have Morton on the final 3. The fans might really take to it if he could realistically portray surviving to the end.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I’ll only accept him being in it if they use a promo picture of him from 1994 to advertise his appearance.


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

the prodigy fan said:


> finally they r pushin some young up and comers with huge potential. I hope he wins next year and gets that well deserved wm main event and becomes fotc


yeah your right, they should just have 30 Ridge Hollands and have it sponsored by Nytol


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

More chance of Rick and Morty appearing.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Very Likely


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

HHH has seen the tweet lol


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

It was actually Vince himself lol


----------

